# MirrOLure Corky Price/Colors



## The_Hook (Oct 9, 2009)

$8.99 listed on there website....

http://www.mirrolure.com/pricelist_print.html

Also, a whole lot more colors than what was originally expected....

http://www.mirrolure.com/paulbrown/colors.html


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

they will be $7.99 at academy.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

We do not have them here at 6 & 290 yet. Should be any day now.
Like I'll let them get to the shelves first, right !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'll let you locals knmo9w when they hit the door.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Did you see the two posts in the fishing equipment for sale at $10-$12 per lure!!?!?!?


----------



## The_Hook (Oct 9, 2009)

Miles2Fish said:


> Did you see the two posts in the fishing equipment for sale at $10-$12 per lure!!?!?!?


Yeah, I saw that. I guess it depends on how bad you want em'. That one was a good deal though - $120 for 15 of them... $8.00 a piece.

You should see what the one's on Ebay are going for! around 20 bucks! Crazy!


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

7.99 is pretty expensive..take care of them when u start fishing with them lol...no academy in sugarland has them yet...i need some soon


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Man lure prices are freaking ridiculous these days. They keep goin up but we keep buying 'em! LOL


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

I bought a bunch of his lures this fall for $6 each, looks like Mirrolure added a little extra.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Academy in Beaumont said they had a "manufacturing defect" in them and wont be another 4-6 weeks till we see them. I think the employees caught wind of them catching fish like nothing and decided to put some money together and get them all. I had this happen to me when I whent to buy a Curado that whent on sale when the new ones came out. They told me all the employees bought them or had dibs on them before any of the customers did. ***


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

BMTAngler said:


> Academy in Beaumont said they had a "manufacturing defect" in them and wont be another 4-6 weeks till we see them. I think the employees caught wind of them catching fish like nothing and decided to put some money together and get them all. I had this happen to me when I whent to buy a Curado that whent on sale when the new ones came out. They told me all the employees bought them or had dibs on them before any of the customers did. ***


Used to do the same thing at Oshman's back in the day. We'd get a copy of the up coming add and see what the awesome deal was. I think the best deal I ever got was a set of $100 binoculars for around $30.00 and I gave them to my dad. Needless to say not one customer got that deal.


----------



## audioAl (Oct 5, 2009)

Anyone know if the Academy in Victoria has these?


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Folks- The Mirrolure Corkys won't hit stores until mid-Feb, possibly March. This is according to Mrs Brown last time I spoke with her.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

> Did you see the two posts in the fishing equipment for sale at $10-$12 per lure!!?!?!?


I have a feeling that the buyers of these aren't going to use them but stick them on a shelf for their grandkids. I probably have 50 unopened originals and I'm going to hold on to them for a long time.


----------



## wetluers (May 21, 2004)

It is highly unlikely that Acadamy will be carrying all color patterns nor all models. Odds are that you will still have to order directly from MirrOlure for some models/color patterns and pay the price!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Lat22 said:


> I have a feeling that the buyers of these aren't going to use them but stick them on a shelf for their grandkids. I probably have 50 unopened originals and I'm going to hold on to them for a long time.


BOGART!!!


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

man i what happen to the good old 5 dollar days


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

Thank God I still have a healthy supply of them around 40. Cant imagine paying 8 to 20 bucks for one of them...


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

A good friend of mine works at the Academy in Bmt and he doesnt even fish. I asked him to pick some up for me and he said that they had emailed corporate and the said they were 4-5 weeks from making it to the stores. They already have an empty spot on the shelf for them though. And as stated previously, they will be 7.99.


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

Capt. Juarez said:


> Thank God I still have a healthy supply of them around 40. Cant imagine paying 8 to 20 bucks for one of them...


Heck, there was 2 pink Devils and 1 pink Corky in a lot go for $96 this week. $4 shipping. Amazing!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160397405682&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

wetluers said:


> It is highly unlikely that Acadamy will be carrying all color patterns nor all models. Odds are that you will still have to order directly from MirrOlure for some models/color patterns and pay the price!


Part right Tim. Academy will only carry select colors and styles, but FTU will be carrying every color in every style. The first of theirs should be here in a couple weeks. It won't be the full selection just yet as it is a limited shipment. Should have plenty for the fishing show.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Timemachine said:


> BOGART!!!


HAHAHA!! I haven't heard that word in years. I can't stop laughing! Here's an $8.00 to 11.00 Rapala X Subwalk I'm anxious to try. I bought one of each color. CF?


----------



## finfinder951 (May 17, 2005)

*Corky Repair*

In case anyone needs to patch up a Corky, years ago Paul told me to use PVC cement. I have tried it and it does work. 
That may be even more important now, considering the price.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Lat22 said:


> I have a feeling that the buyers of these aren't going to use them but stick them on a shelf for their grandkids. I probably have 50 unopened originals and I'm going to hold on to them for a long time.


They're fishing lures not Beenie Babies........


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

Yeah, be happy to have them and use them. The popularity of the Corky is regional. As soon as Academy gets stocked up the internet sales will diminish.


----------



## Mrs. Let's Go (Oct 25, 2005)

Like Let's Go said, FTU should have their first shipment by the end of February and a huge display at the Fishing Show. Unlike other retailers, FTU will carry ALL 5 models: 10-colors of Original, 5-colors of Original Floaters, 10-colors of Fat Boys, 5- colors of FB Floaters and 10-colors of Devils.

They will all be $7.99. They will be available in our online store as well!


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

oaky 2cooler, have question with regard to the corkies...
what are you r best tying knots to use for best action with your corkies/mirrolures? and what are some of the best colors or reds/trouts????


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Bowhntr said:


> oaky 2cooler, have question with regard to the corkies...
> what are you r best tying knots to use for best action with your corkies/mirrolures? and what are some of the best colors or reds/trouts????


Knot = loop knot

Colors = Personally Day Glow, Pearl/Chartreuse, Orange/Gold/Black, Copper Top


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

Anyone know what Bass Pro Shops supply will look like? Will they carry all the colors and models?


----------



## Bait'em (Apr 22, 2006)

*!!!!!!*

If they want to make money.


----------



## Jestrwood (Apr 19, 2009)

$8 is ****. Paul Brown was selling them for $6 before mirrolure bought him out.


----------



## Jestrwood (Apr 19, 2009)

You can't say c-rap?


----------



## CT750 (Jun 10, 2006)

I knew this would happen once Mirrolure started selling them at stores. They know how loyal Paul Browns clientel are to his product, so they can gouge the price all they want. I for one have been loyal to him for 20 yrs, and I'm thankful that I have enough supply to last me for some time. But I will not pay $9.00 for these lures, I will finally buy an imitation, if and when I need one. I know that the knockoffs aren't as good a product, but they will still catch fish just as well.
It's not just the money, but also them knowing they can charge this price because of the hard work done by the Browns to completely change the scene of coastal fishing here in Texas. I think that Mirrolure will alienate this product from the people that have buying them all these years, I dont know, maybe i'm wrong. But when you go to the store and see the knockoffs for 2 bucks, and the corky's for 9 bucks.....which one will you pick? 
And if these lures are just coming on to the shelves at 9 bucks, what will they be in 1, or maybe 2 years. And I wonder how much it costs them to make this lure in Costa Rica, im sure not near 9 bucks.
But, i'm happy for the Browns that they are finally getting the retirement that they deserve, and thankful to Paul inventing probably the most innovative fishing product that our fishery has ever seen. Just a little sad to see the change, and not to be able to go his shop and look at the pictures on the walls, and buy his stuff. Gonna miss that a lot.


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

*bump*

bump!!!!

some of you will love this!!!


----------



## fuzzbuzzeng (Jun 20, 2006)

was at Fishing Tackle Unlimited Gulf Fwy today at 11AM, store asst mgr Bobby said their
whole inventory of Mirrorlure Corkys sold out completely within the first two hours
of putting them on the racks for sale.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I passed by the first shipment of Corky's this morning... Lots of guards!


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

yumm....smoked pink corky....


I will look for them tonight at the cookoff


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

CT750 said:


> I knew this would happen once Mirrolure started selling them at stores. They know how loyal Paul Browns clientel are to his product, so they can gouge the price all they want. I for one have been loyal to him for 20 yrs, and I'm thankful that I have enough supply to last me for some time. But I will not pay $9.00 for these lures, I will finally buy an imitation, if and when I need one. I know that the knockoffs aren't as good a product, but they will still catch fish just as well.
> It's not just the money, but also them knowing they can charge this price because of the hard work done by the Browns to completely change the scene of coastal fishing here in Texas. I think that Mirrolure will alienate this product from the people that have buying them all these years, I dont know, maybe i'm wrong. But when you go to the store and see the knockoffs for 2 bucks, and the corky's for 9 bucks.....which one will you pick?
> And if these lures are just coming on to the shelves at 9 bucks, what will they be in 1, or maybe 2 years. And I wonder how much it costs them to make this lure in Costa Rica, im sure not near 9 bucks.
> But, i'm happy for the Browns that they are finally getting the retirement that they deserve, and thankful to Paul inventing probably the most innovative fishing product that our fishery has ever seen. Just a little sad to see the change, and not to be able to go his shop and look at the pictures on the walls, and buy his stuff. Gonna miss that a lot.


I could not agree more with the entire statement.
But I also question Costa Rica= $8.00 Why are Mirrolures other baits such as Catch 5's not $8
It would have been nice maybe for Mirrolure to put some people at home
to work.


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

Stop buying the products for 4 months and see what happens.



mad dog said:


> I could not agree more with the entire statement.
> But I also question Costa Rica= $8.00 Why are Mirrolures other baits such as Catch 5's not $8
> It would have been nice maybe for Mirrolure to put some people at home
> to work.


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

say what you want, but 8.00 vs. gas for those of us that don't get to drop by Pauls during his work hours seems like a bargain. I think they should be cheaper, but what the heck, when you have a $300+ rod and reel, whatever you spend on a boat, and all the time you put into it, whats $8, $16, or $24?

Now to the real issue. Why not make them here? Come on Mirrolure!!!! 
That is a pisser. Paul made them here for $6.
Surely mirrolure could make a profit on them made here for $8.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

I agree with the above. Make it in "The United States of Texas" or at least keep in in America.
I also have always believed that LESS MEANS MORE.
Sell them cheaper and you will sell more.


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

i tried to buy some straight from mirrolures last month and they told me they were sold out and said it would be some time (could no tell me when) in march before they could fill my order ftu said they ordered all colors and models *700 *total and they got less than 100 in and they are gone already


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

i called mirrorlure....pretty much same story.....they didnt know much....

is this what we get from now on?


----------



## Packup (May 27, 2009)

This is exactly what Mirrolure wants. All this hype will surely help them justify the introductory price of 8.00. Watch what happens when the first real shipments are sold out in a matter of days. Some retailers will add a little to the 8.00, so I won't be suprised at all to see them eventually go for about 11.00.


----------



## wetluers (May 21, 2004)

Mrs. Let's Go said:


> Like Let's Go said, FTU should have their first shipment by the end of February and a huge display at the Fishing Show. Unlike other retailers, FTU will carry ALL 5 models: 10-colors of Original, 5-colors of Original Floaters, 10-colors of Fat Boys, 5- colors of FB Floaters and 10-colors of Devils.
> 
> They will all be $7.99. They will be available in our online store as well!


Hi Mrs. Let's Go,

MirrOlure produces 19 color patterns for all 5 models. I sure hope that FTU will carry the 5 color patterns that I use in the slow sinking models, and I really hope they will carry the 5 color patterns I throw in the floating models.

Any idea as to what color patterns they will have in the 5 models?


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

My buddy who works at Gander Mt recieved an email from Mirrolure yesterday and it was quite disappointing. Basically, the lures that they released early to Academy and selected retailers were from Paul's inventory, and Mirrolure isn't starting their manufacturing process until March. The email stated that Gander Mt will not start recieving shipments until September of 2010... 

Now that doesn't mean that Academy and other select retailers won't recieve them before September, but it does show us that they aren't going to be stocked on shelves as early as everyone hoped...

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news!!


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

So, safe to say no Academy has them yet?


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

The CORKY'S I saw at academy still had the B&L Logo on them....


----------



## Shannon Foye (Aug 15, 2005)

*Wish I had a Corky*

I wish that I could find a Corky. If I had a Corky, I think that all my problems in life would go away. I'm a sad panda.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

GalvestonSharker said:


> Stop buying the products for 4 months and see what happens.


 Go ahead!! a quart of shrimpies is still 16 to 20 $$ just sayin:headknock


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

jabx1962 said:


> The CORKY'S I saw at academy still had the B&L Logo on them....


 That would be L&S......now I think thats what I saw on my new ones!


----------



## Troy Chapman (Jan 27, 2010)

No Corky's at FTU on I-45 @ Fuqua today.


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

what will we do. if there's not corky's, i mean paul brown originals, how will we catch fish?


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

dbarham said:


> That would be L&S......now I think thats what I saw on my new ones!


I bought 5 at Academy last week and they have B&L on them. No L&S anywhere on the bait itself.


----------

